# Spray on wax



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi All

can anyone recommend a spray on rinse off type wax, i have a commercial vehicle that would take an age to wax normally with a tub of wax by hand so was wondering if there was such a spray on rinse off type product out there to give protection

obviousley im not trying to turn this into a show vehicle but am looking for something that will give some protection but is quick and easy to use on a large commercial vehicle

any recommendations???


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

You woud be better using a spray sealant like v7, I used a few spray wax and there a nightmare you spend more time getting all the overspray out the gaps. v7 is a great product shine, ease and protection wise hope this helps


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Would you consider a wax that you spray on wet or dry then wipe over once to finish?

No fiddly buffing, no being careful of plastics (as it goes on every/any surface), no fussy paste, so no worries about over application or hard removal...

Protection certainly over 2 months...

Optimum Car Wax


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

spray on wipe off would be ok 

i used meguiers last touch this weekend more as a drying aid then anything and the motor came up nice but not sure what protection is in that product if any?? does anyone know?

certainly helped with the drying and getting rid of water spots......


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Next to none in LT


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I use the megs ultimate quick wax, very easy on and off, nearly used it all and will probably get some more when halfords have a bogof. I just use it as a top up every 3 or 4 weeks. Takes minutes to go around the whole car.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Permanon is exactly what you are after! Look it up....


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Einszett spray wax sounds perfect.

Just spray on and wipe and that's it. It can also be used when the car is wet and simply rinsed/dried as normal.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

I can really reccomend optimum spray wax, used auto glym aqua wax and the durability was terrible one shower an it was gone. Optimum has been on nearly two weeks now and the beading on the side panels from the whips of water acter driving at speed looks great. Can spray it everywhere too which is good


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Coopertim said:


> I can really reccomend optimum spray wax, used auto glym aqua wax and the durability was terrible one shower an it was gone. Optimum has been on nearly two weeks now and the beading on the side panels from the whips of water acter driving at speed looks great. Can spray it everywhere too which is good


Is that Opti-Seal you're talking about? Just having a look at it on i4D and it sounds appealing. I'm tossing up between this and AF Tough Coat as a possible topper for AF Tripple


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Coopertim said:


> I can really reccomend optimum spray wax, used auto glym aqua wax and the durability was terrible one shower an it was gone. Optimum has been on nearly two weeks now and the beading on the side panels from the whips of water acter driving at speed looks great. Can spray it everywhere too which is good


Terrible durability on AGAW


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Optimum Wax or a spray sealant like Tough Coat or Seal & Protect


----------



## iain m (Sep 15, 2009)

autoglym spray wax best for time saving and economical..simply wash vehicle,spray on rinse off job done....


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Permanon is exactly what you are after! Look it up....


+1 so simple to use - perfect for you


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If you are going to wash it once a week you could use a shampoo/wax, I use dodo's sour power on my un waxed van and it definitely leaves a little protection behind.


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Have a look at GTechniq C3 Fast Carnuba. Spray on and buffs off like furniture polish (so I am told) I have been using it as a top up product but it may well work as a solo application. It is definitely very easy to apply though! :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

c3 s good but tbh you will be better off with a spray sealant like c1.5 silo seal


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autoglym Aqua Wax....:thumb:


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Another vote for Permanon, its exactly what you want.


----------



## Niknok (May 20, 2012)

Optimum spray wax gets my vote and it smells nice too.


----------



## tinka (Jun 19, 2007)

How about Duragloss aquawax, I've just gone back to this after Autoglym.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

If a spray WAX is what you want then Optimum spray wax or duragloss are what I recommend you try.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Einszett spray wax sounds perfect.
> 
> Just spray on and wipe and that's it. It can also be used when the car is wet and simply rinsed/dried as normal.


It does sound perfect......but I did not rate it. I bought it for my wheels, it is like a proper wax, not a watered down sealant that leaves a little protection behind.....so i was not heppy spraying it straight onto the wheels as bits would get inside the wheel and onto the disk/caliper as it really needed properly buffed off. I may even have most of a tin left somewhere you could have if you were local.

I've heard good things about Aquawax - splash on and dry off. Demon Shine is a similar product....no idea if it's any good though!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would suggest using one of the super sealants. Apply once and then your paint is fine for a very long time.


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

i do some courier vans merc long wheel base and luton box vans i used Autosmart Aquawax washed rinsed spray Aquawax on rinse again then leave no need to dry.i use this on near enough every external valet excelent stuff and dont need to use a lot.:thumb:


----------



## G5een (Aug 2, 2011)

Valet pro citrus bling?

I have a white renault trafic and use this diluted 1:3 when I'm drying. Gives a reasonable finish and lasts long enough to see me to the next wash (about 3 weeks). I give it a coat of FK1000p every 6 months or so and find this just helps to keep the beading etc up.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

m1pui said:


> Is that Opti-Seal you're talking about? Just having a look at it on i4D and it sounds appealing. I'm tossing up between this and AF Tough Coat as a possible topper for AF Tripple


I use opti seal on my wheels and optimum spray wax everywhere else. Find both good but am now switching the body to werkstat acrylic.

Yeah i found the aqua wax to have poor durability every time ive used it. So for me opti spray wax gets my vote


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bero said:


> It does sound perfect......but I did not rate it. I bought it for my wheels, it is like a proper wax, not a watered down sealant that leaves a little protection behind.....so i was not heppy spraying it straight onto the wheels as bits would get inside the wheel and onto the disk/caliper as it really needed properly buffed off. I may even have most of a tin left somewhere you could have if you were local.
> 
> I've heard good things about Aquawax - splash on and dry off. Demon Shine is a similar product....no idea if it's any good though!


Are you sure this is the same Einszett wax we're talking about? Sounds like you're describing the Glanz wax which does need buffing off. Especially, given that you say you have the tin as the spray wax comes in a spray bottle :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Are you sure this is the same Einszett wax we're talking about? Sounds like you're describing the Glanz wax which does need buffing off. Especially, given that you say you have the tin as the spray wax comes in a spray bottle :thumb:


I'm pretty sure I'm on the right product - it's in an aerosol can?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I use aqua wax. good on and off and good shine.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bero said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm on the right product - it's in an aerosol can?


It's this stuff...

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=EIN-SPRAYWAX-500

I've started using this myself lately and for me it's better than AG Aqua Wax.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Philb1965 said:


> I use the megs ultimate quick wax, very easy on and off, nearly used it all and will probably get some more when halfords have a bogof. I just use it as a top up every 3 or 4 weeks. Takes minutes to go around the whole car.


Tis good stuff as is the Megs Ultimate QD. I find that they offer very good protection - fantastic beading too!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> It's this stuff...
> 
> http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=EIN-SPRAYWAX-500
> 
> I've started using this myself lately and for me it's better than AG Aqua Wax.


Ok, this is a different product....or packaged differently from the stuff i was referring to - so my comments can be disregarded. :thumb:

This is what I was referring to: -


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's another vote for Optimum (spray) Car Wax. It leaves a glow like a carnuba, can be sprayed onto any surface, and wipes off easily. Plus, a little goes a long way.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Coopertim said:


> I can really reccomend optimum spray wax, used auto glym aqua wax and the durability was terrible one shower an it was gone. Optimum has been on nearly two weeks now and the beading on the side panels from the whips of water acter driving at speed looks great. Can spray it everywhere too which is good


Autoglym Aquawax/Express wax will easily outlast Optimum car wax


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

tinka said:


> how about duragloss aquawax, i've just gone back to this after autoglym.


i'll second that. Spray it on a wet car or use it a qd.


----------

